# Relief for Rocky Stool



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I have IBS-A. I'll have weeks of constipation and rocky stools, then a day or few of diarrhea, then back to where I was. I also have inflammation in my small bowels so this is usually accompanied by tons of mucous and occasionally bleeding. (Blood in the stool and bloody mucous)

I'm rather frustrated when I have days of abdominal pain and rushing to the bathroom feeling like I have to "go" but then nothing happens, or if something does indeed happen, it's one or two extremely hard pebble-like pieces. I've been putting 1 TBS fiber in my breakfast (my gastro original recommended 2 but I was cutting back after so much loose stool) and it doesn't seem to be helping. Oddly enough, sometimes a cup of strong coffee will help move things along, but if I feel inflamed it is just several moments of small, painful, rocky stools.

Any suggestions? I want to see if upping my fiber intake will help before I call my gastro.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope double posting is ok... I am kind of desperate for some help right now... I had to leave work early today because after lunch I was doubling over in abdominal pain that is the worst I have ever experienced. It's been about 4 hours since the pain started and I just took a gas x to see if it will help. Drinking water. I am in tears. Help?? Husband thinks prune juice will help lack of bowel movements. I am always afraid to talk too much about what is going on but with this pain it can't be avoided...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd try something osmotic, either the prune juice (but it can increase gas) or magnesium oxide (or milk of magnesia) or a stool softener. I'd get the stool softener without the laxative.

Now the problem is they work from the top down, so may not help rocky stools at the end so a glycerin suppository to help lubricate and soften it up a bit or an enema to get it wet from the bottom end may be reasonable.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you so muh for your help. I'm definitely going to get a stool softener. The pain has finally subsided some.


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I just wanted to follow up. I'm feeling much better. I still had pain Saturday morning but I ran out and bought stool softeners. Within an hour I started to feel much much better. I'm so glad. Now I know what to do if it happens again.


----------

